# Convent General KYCH Extends Mutual Recognition to KYCH PHA



## Glen Cook (Sep 15, 2018)

At the 83rd Convent General, KYCH, mutual recognition was extended to the Convent General, KYCH PHA. The KYCH PHA GMG was admitted. Individual priories are allowed visitation if their GL is in amity with their PHA counterpart.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 30, 2018)

That's awesome to hear. I couldn't make it this year, but next year I plan on attending.


----------

